# Rumor: KG to GS for Ellis, Wright,and Exp contracts?



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

> Hammering out KG deal
> 
> Talks between Minnesota and Golden State about a trade that would send Kevin Garnett to the Bay Area are real and advanced, according to a person involved in the discussions. But it's too early to say whether No. 8 pick Brandan Wright, reigning "most improved player" Monta Ellis and an assortment of fat and/or expiring contracts will be enough. Wright can't be traded for 30 days because he signed his rookie contract Friday ... Isiah Thomas so far is refusing to include David Lee in a Ron Artest trade. "No chance," a person with knowledge of the situation said ... Derek Fisher's interest in playing for the Knicks so he can be close to the best care for his infant daughter, who has a rare form of eye cancer, is not necessarily shared by the Knicks. The Lakers are a more realistic suitor.


How do ya feel about this trade?


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

could we have the link to this please??


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

edited


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

edited


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

David Lee is untouchable?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

IT can't happen since you guys signed B. WRight to a contract. You'd have to wait until Dec. 15th I believe.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

The Warriors have to 30 days from the day that they signed Wright before trading him I believe...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ronna_meade21 said:


> The Warriors have to 30 days from the day that they signed Wright before trading him I believe...


But I believe they cannot trade him in a package with other players until December 15th.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> But I believe they cannot trade him in a package with other players until December 15th.


good :clap: 

This will allow the Warriors to see what Wright can do in games before the they can think about about trading him in a package with other players for KG...

I personally want Wright to stay


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

If this is true... your team needs to do this.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

If this trade somehow went through, then Golden State skyrockets to the Top 2-3 teams in the NBA (on paper, that is).


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

hollywood476 said:


> could we have the link to this please??


Here ya go
http://www.newsday.com/sports/print...277jul08,0,730237.column?coll=ny-sports-print

The story is at the bottom


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

another rumor...

*McCants: KG Doesn't Want To Go*
CLICK HERE


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

It was sad to read this!

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...cation_killed_kg_to_gsw_trade_on_draft_night/

Now I hope that GS can turn around and convince Minny to take Wright and others for KG!


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

These trade talks are amazingly similar to a broken record.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

Zuca said:


> It was sad to read this!
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...cation_killed_kg_to_gsw_trade_on_draft_night/
> 
> Now I hope that GS can turn around and convince Minny to take Wright and others for KG!



if thats truly the case then this is the perfect meaning for Karma is a *****.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

hollywood476 said:


> if thats truly the case then this is the perfect meaning for Karma is a *****.


Agreed. But I still believe that if Mullin try harder, he can convince Taylor to trade KG.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Didn't McHale come out to say they're not trading KG?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

SirCharles34 said:


> Didn't McHale come out to say they're not trading KG?


I don't know, but I see Taylor saying in the media that he is listening other teams offers, which I understand that they're willing to trade him if a good offer is on the table.


----------

